# california laws



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to get a handgun to fire at the range regularly and carry. but i recently saw on the forum people mentioning things about ca, where i live. what are the restrictions regarding handguns in ca? this might restrict what kind of gun i can get


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Google California handgun laws.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

awest said:


> I want to get a handgun to fire at the range regularly and carry. but i recently saw on the forum people mentioning things about ca, where i live. what are the restrictions regarding handguns in ca? this might restrict what kind of gun i can get


It is safe to say you are decidedly not living in a gun-friendly state (even though your Governor is The Terminator). The laws there will *definitely* restrict what type of gun you get, not might. Capacity is limited, certain brands and models are prohibited, etc. One of the CA members will chime in I am sure to give you at the least, a link to reference.


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

i did a google search but i havnt been able to find what i am looking for. all i could really find was:

-you need a handgun safety certificate
-you need a certain kind of safe
-you need to do a handling demonstration
-they rarely gives carry permits (DAMNIT)
-they cannot hold more than 10 rounds ( all the pistols ive been interested in hold around 14... ) however, this might simply mean ill just get a .40 cal instead of a 9mm.

*what pistols ARE okay?* i kind of wanted a cz p01

on a side note, damned california. ive had nothing but the Worst experiences with college here, and it seems they want to act simmilarly with guns. i really should move.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/

Maybe this helps (?).


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

that site helps a lot, so i guess the guns i was looking at are fine.

question then,with the restriction on ammo size that california has, do smaller cartridges come with the guns on purchase?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

awest said:


> ...[W]ith the restriction on ammo size that california has, do smaller cartridges come with the guns on purchase?


There is no restriction on "ammunition size" in California, as long as it's smaller in diameter than a half-inch (50 caliber).
I think that you probably mean "magazine capacity."
Yes, when you purchase a pistol in California, a legal-capacity magazine will come with it. I believe that the limit is 10 cartridges, but I haven't been a Californication for more than 12 years, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope Steve, you're absolutely correct. The max capacity is in fact 10+1. 

To address the OP, take a look at calguns.net as well. there's a lot of good stuff over there also.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

some other helpful info:

http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/pubfaqs.php#7


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for all the tips everyone, this was very helpful.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You would be well served to find a Gun Store/Range that holds introductory classes to the world of firearms. Attend a class prior to purchasing anything.

Good luck and yes, you need to move.


tumbleweed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm one of the many sad gun owning Californians. Any gun you buy will indeed have a "handicapped" magazine that will only accept 10 rounds max. I don't know about the safe requirement you mention. They didn't make me buy a safe when I bought my first handgun. I bought one anyway, because I have a toddler, but it was my choice. The steps needed to buy a handgun here are annoying but by no means difficult:

1) Take the test to get the "Handgun Safety Certificate". Crazy easy, multiple choice. Mostly common sense questions. Your local range and/or store should be able to administer the test. Takes 5-8 minutes.
2) Decide on a gun and buy it. During the process they will make you demonstrate safe handling skills. You will need to load the gun (with snap caps), unload the gun, and show that you can lock the gun open and put the required cable lock down into the magazine well. All the while, not pointing it at anyone and never touching the trigger.
3) Wait 10 days for the background check.
4) Finally take delivery and enjoy!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

California has a Child Access Prevention Law however, you're not required to buy a safe in order to buy a gun, owning a safe is a good idea regardless but it's ultimately your choice. Before you can take possession of a gun, you need to have a DOJ approved safety device, this (a cable lock) is supposed to come with the gun from the dealer, if not then you will have to provide one or prove that you own a DOJ approved safe. Refer to the CA DOJ Bureau of Firearms page for more details on this subject.


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks guys, ive never even heard the phrase cable lock untill now.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

awest said:


> thanks guys, ive never even heard the phrase cable lock untill now.


In that case I will second TOF's suggestion that you take an introductory class. Preferably before you even start looking to buy.

This site: http://www.corneredcat.com/Safety/fourrules.aspx

Has a lot of excellent information that will help you become more familiar with the terminology and the basics of gun ownership. Although it certainly is not a substitute for a class where you can ask questions.


----------



## awest (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree i should take a class,i was planning on it. where Do you take these classes anyway? at a range?

and ive gone through that site, but i dont recall ever seeing that phrase.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Most ranges will have classes, gun stores will usually have information on individual instructors. You can also try this NRA site to find a class.

http://www.nrainstructors.org/searchcourse.aspx


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

awest said:


> and ive gone through that site, but i dont recall ever seeing that phrase.


I don't mean to sound rude but it appears you need to improve your internet search skills as well. There is a great deal of useful information on the internet regarding firearms but useless to you if you can't find it.

On the Cornered Cat site there is the word *Glossary* in the upper left, click that and it will take you to the *Glossary of Firearms Terms* page. On this page there are a few options on how to search for terms, click the *View Entire Glossary* button and scroll down to the letter *C* section, there you will find that *Cable Lock* is the first entry.

There are different types of cable locks, for a gun cable lock you need to go to a gun shop.

Okay, enough on cable locks... :mrgreen:


----------

